# Help with Swiss vignette form filling please



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

We bought a 10-day vignette in June which they border police completed for the first day but obviously we were supposed to fill in any days we used the motorways - and we didn't :roll: 
Now we are about to go back through Switzerland and I have no idea how many or which days we should have filled in.  We didn't use the motorways very much but I know we did on at least two other days and I am not absolutely sure wether some of the roads we used were motorways 8O 
What should we do now?
Thanks for any advice...
Patrick


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ten day Swiss toll pass*

Hi

I would just fill in the date for the day you are going to transit Switzerland. I think, in reality, you should fill in one day for each day you are in Switzerland, but after the event, I doubt anyone will ask.

I usually fill out my form and have it visible on the dash board. I am simply waved through and never stopped.

Russell


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks, Rapide561,.
I thought that might be the case. A Swiss camper last year said that they don't check vignettes except at the borders because they don't have enogh people to do so. He said to cross the border on minor roads and then go on the motorway - no vignette. But with my navigational skills, wouldn't risk that 8O :lol: 
Patrick


----------

